# .jar/java Datei ausführen Windows 7 64bit?!



## Shelly22 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich Programmieren und Arbeite mit Eclipse.

Nun habe ich mein Java Programm Exportiert.
Leider lässt es sich mit doppeltklick nicht ausführen.
Nur über die CMD Konsole.

Aber möchte gerne das es jeder ausführen kann wie ein Programm.
Was muss ich da tun?


LG


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mai 2012)

Ist die Doppelklick-Aktion richtig verknüpft? Nutzt du da die richtige Java Version? Hast du nen Manifest im .jar File? Hat das Manifest nen Main-Class Eintrag?


----------



## Shelly22 (12. Mai 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Doppelklick-Aktion richtig verknüpft? Nutzt du da die richtige Java Version? Hast du nen Manifest im .jar File? Hat das Manifest nen Main-Class Eintrag?




Habe Java 32/64Bit 7 und Java JDK 7.
Ist alles richtig verknüpft denke ich mal. Mit der Java.exe will er das öffnen immer.

Und mit der Manifest kenn ich mich garnicht aus.
Das muss ich noch lernen.
Was muss drin stehen genau?
In der .jar Datei ist ein Ordner der "META-INF" heißt und da ist die Manifest drin.
In der steht :

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: .
Main-Class: maintesti


LG


----------



## Shelly22 (12. Mai 2012)

Naja mir hilft wohl keiner mehr weiter.
An der Manifest lag es nicht.
Javaw.exe ist irgendwie kaputt auch nach Neuinstallation.
Habe dann in der regedit rumgespielt und mit java.exe lässt sich das nun öffnen.


LG


----------



## diggaa1984 (12. Mai 2012)

hm wie hast es denn exportiert? Doppelklick auf Jar is meines Wissens nach automatisch mit javaw verknüpft. Es kann aber passieren, dass du nichts siehst, wenn du keine graphische Oberfläche verwendest. Bei Konsole-Anwendungen klappt javaw also nicht.


----------



## Shelly22 (12. Mai 2012)

Habe sie in Eclipse so Exportiert : Runable Jar File.

Wie gesagt.
Nun geht es ja.
Aber nicht mit der javaw.exe.
Die scheint nicht zu gehen auf mein Windows 7.
Habe das so in der regedit gemacht das ich es auf der java.exe ausführen kann.
Also geht es nun mit dem doppelklick.

Mein Programm hat ja eine graphische Oberfläche.

PS: Oder wie kann ich das Einstellen das die .jar Dateien mit der javaw.exe Verknüpft sind?
Funktionieren tut das nicht mit "öffnen mit" usw auf der Datei.


LG


----------



## Paddelpirat (12. Mai 2012)

Shelly22 hat gesagt.:


> PS: Oder wie kann ich das Einstellen das die .jar Dateien mit der javaw.exe Verknüpft sind?
> Funktionieren tut das nicht mit "öffnen mit" usw auf der Datei.



Ja.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass du mehrere Java-Versionen hast. Zum Beispiel noch eine Java 6 Runtime, deren javaw dann mit dem Öffnen einer jar-Datei verknüpft ist. Wenn dein Programm mit Java 7 erstellt worden ist, kann es an der Stelle knallen.

Von daher mal die javaw aus dem Java 7 Installationspfad verknüpfen.


----------



## Shelly22 (12. Mai 2012)

Habe nur Java 7 =)

Und nun gehts ja.

Der fehler war in der regedit.

In der javaw.exe wurde was vergessen.
Ich habe es dazu geschrieben und nun gehts wie es gehen sollte.

Danke trotzdem nochmal euch allen.


LG


----------

